# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه

## kaveh0091

سلام ممنونتون میشم اگه اطلاع کافی داری به این سوال جواب بدید . من دانشجوی پیام نورم تو وضعیت نظام وظیفه باید چه کدی رو بزنم ؟ 

الان که ثبت نام کردم تو وضعیت نظام وظیفه 3 رو زدن برام این درسته یا ویرایشش کنم ؟ یکی دیگه میگه 12 رو بزن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir_95

۱۲ بزن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام ممنونتون میشم اگه اطلاع کافی داری به این سوال جواب بدید . من دانشجوی پیام نورم تو وضعیت نظام وظیفه باید چه کدی رو بزنم ؟ 
> 
> الان که ثبت نام کردم تو وضعیت نظام وظیفه 3 رو زدن برام این درسته یا ویرایشش کنم ؟ یکی دیگه میگه 12 رو بزن


خب دفترچه رو بخون! کد ٣ برای کسایی هست که معافیت موقت دارن! 
شما کد ١٢ رو بزن! 
البته اهمیتی نداره فقط جنبه ی آماری داره همین!

----------


## kaveh0091

> خب دفترچه رو بخون! کد ٣ برای کسایی هست که معافیت موقت دارن! 
> شما کد ١٢ رو بزن! 
> البته اهمیتی نداره فقط جنبه ی آماری داره همین!


خوندم ولی یکی میگه 3 رو بزن یکی 12 الان شما میگید 3 واسه کساییه که معافیت موقت دارن ولی 12 رو بزن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> خوندم ولی یکی میگه 3 رو بزن یکی 12 الان شما میگید 3 واسه کساییه که معافیت موقت دارن ولی 12 رو بزن


خب شما مگه دانشجوی پیامنور نیستید؟! 
معافیت موقت برای کسایی هست که میرن نظام وظیفه برای معافیت اقدام میکنن مثل معافیت پزشکی یا کفالت که تا چندماه معافیت موقت میدن بهشون بعدش میشه معافیت دائم
شما همون ١٢ رو بزن

----------

